# Holy Paycheck!



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just got a return call from the trainer/behaviorist i called in regards to Bear's biting and they want $750.00 per week for him to go to send away training at their facility!!! Then he told me it could take anywhere from 2-4 weeks depending on the dog. He said since he hasnt met Bear fist hand and was just going by my description that he isnt exactly sure how long it will take.

Does this sound like an appropriate price for a per week send away training?

Note: Im not sending him away for any kind of specialized training, he's a little over a year old, and has just been causing serious rukus in my house 24/7. Im no pro trainer, nor do i have adequate time to work this out on my own, so a trainer is needed to give him some orderly manners, and find out whats triggering him to become aggressive and bite random people.

With the economy crashing under our fingertips, $750.00 a week is NOT in my budget. But keeping him crated all day is not fair for him either. I've been really sick the past 2 weeks, so they are all a little high strung as i havent been able to take them for their daily walks. 

I'm kinda at a loss here... any other ideas, or does anyone know of a place in CT or around here that is less costly??


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess in diff areas it is different. I looked into 2 send away trainning. One was $1100,00 the other was a little more for the MONTH!

Of course I am in the midwest.

I can see where that would be a lot of spare dough to come up with.

Maybe you can find a behavioralist to come and just help wa couple of times. Give you pointers on how to do it yourself which is probably better in the long run.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats what i was thinking, but for home visits they want $150.00 per visit. I'm going to look around and see if i can find a good behaviorist that is a little less expensive. The only downside is, the guy who is expensive is REALLy really good at what he does! I went up there to check out the grounds and take in a session he was doing with a hyper young male dog and it was almost like magic the way he just took control. I know he'd be able to help make Bear the great dog i know he can be, but i may have to wait it out, and do some basic OB classes for now to see if that helps at all.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Keep in mind that if you send your dog to an experienced trainer that doesn't necessarily mean he won't revert to previous behavior. Better to learn to manage your dog properly yourself, thus the $150 for home visits would be much more sensible. Experienced handlers always make a dog look better because their interaction is instinctive and automatic. 
Best of luck to you.

Sue


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Find a GSD club or Schutzhund club near you. Most will be happy to help for little or no money. Most of those clubs know lots and are very familiar with GSDs!

In home or send away trainers are just way too expensive.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Do you have a neighbor or friend that could walk the dog once or twice a day? 

Also, as mentioned by another poster, just because a trainer trains the dog doesn't mean it will be the same with you. I would never send my dog away for training. If I am not part of the process then it isn't happening.

Good luck though! And yes, that sounds expensive (even for your area)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Ailyn,
Hope you are feeling better!!
To bad you didn't live in MA. My trainer is awesome he help with our 5 yr old when we were training Brady.
I feel your pain but a trainer coming to you house is the best bet


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Check with your local German Shepherd Rescue league. I know that ours has a behaviorist that works with the rescue's before they are adopted out. Maybe they can help you.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

One thing to think about with board in training is the boarding cost alone. That can be 1/2 the cost per week/month what ever. The longer you board the less the boarding cost should be.

The most important part of any training program is training YOU along with the dog. You want the dog to respect and trust YOU not the trainer. The trainer should be there to teach you what to do and how to do it using the dog to demo but you have to find the time for daily homework until next lesson. 

How long is a training session for $150, an hour or more? You can only teach a dog so much in a session and people too. I agree $150 is a lot but I would ask the trainer if he/she would reduce the price any because of the economy. If they need the business and aren't getting it you may get a good deal but you need to at least ask. 
As a professional private trainer myself, I would rather be busy for less than not at all. Time are very slow her in California too with gas prices over $4. 

If nothing more I would get into a group class and make the time to get the dog under control. 

Just one trainers opinion.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

It's better that you learn with Bear.

There is no magic and Bear needs to see you as the trainer. It takes time and patience. 

You will enjoy knowing seeing Bear learn.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I would never send my dogs away to a trainer; just think that is something you need to do. I did note you have a few more dogs, so perhaps you are under estimating your abilities. 

Based on my own experience, getting an opinion from a good behavior specialist might be invaluable. Even at $150 per hour it is a lot cheaper then sending the dog away for a month at 3 grand.

I would appreciate it it you would elaborate on what you mean by serious ruckus. Thanks


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I find $150.-/hr is pretty normal for an *experienced *trainer. I would not insult the trainer and ask for a lower price (besides, he's also paying double in gas to get to you), but maybe do a yardsale or similar to come up with the needed $$.
But the other comments were right, YOU need to be able to handle your dog and need the know-how. If you don't keep up with the training (no matter how well the dog was trained at the place) he will be back to his old probs in a short time.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My trainer (the one that counts) told me he charged a little more than a plumber but less than an attorney. I think he probably gave me a discount because I traveled to him as part of my vacation.

I just paid 147 for a chiropractor to visit my horse so 150 for a training session sounds like a gift.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

A family member of mine sent their GSD away for 3 weeks. it was $2500 which included 5 follow up sessions with you & lifetime support (which i thought was a crock, but they were actually legit and keep in touch over the phone, e mail, and occasionally in person since she boards him there as well.

So I guess it depends on the complete package, etc.

the other option was $1600 for 6 weeks private 1.5 hour training sessions, and did not carry the lifetime guarantee.

so, 
$835 per week for training/boarding
or
$265 per hour and a half private training.


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

If you can't afford the trainer, describe exactly what you are looking for and what you can afford. He may work with you, maybe barter a bit, or give you some tips over the phone. You also may be able to get a couple weekend lessons instead of a send-away. 

Good luck!


----------



## draggar (Jul 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenI find $150.-/hr is pretty normal for an *experienced *trainer.


Tonight I'm telling my wife she is way undercharging.









She charges $55 an hour (home visits) with an additional fuel charge if it's outside of her area.

The OP may want to look into group classes with a trainer. It is generally a lot cheaper and the owner trains the dog, it will take longer but I think the pair will get a lot more out of it (and most of the training should be training the human).


----------



## assortedagility (Jun 21, 2008)

Its too bad trainers charge such incredible and ridiculous prices these days. 

Those kinds of prices in this area would NOT fly. 

Heck, the private lesson I just had the other day I got paid only 10 dollars for. My group classes average out to 5 dollars an hour right now. Part of that is that I do not want to charge too much because I want to attract even low income families (to avoid more dogs being dumped in shelters).

It is my very sincere opinion that if training were not so ridiculously expensive all the time, more dogs may have a chance at life without being dumped in a shelter.


----------

